# Moving with 2 cats



## giggler (Oct 17, 2020)

I may be moving accross town soon, with my 2 cats.


These 2 are pretty wild, but like me enough.


I'm afraid they will not like the new place, but will hopefully get used to it.


Someone at work said, when you get to new place, put butter on their nose and paws, untill they forget about the old smells!


Sound kinda weird to me!


Any tips?


Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 17, 2020)

I've never heard of the butter trick. However, if you're moving your furniture and all of the cat "stuff" like litter boxes, food bowls, toys, etc, there should be enough familiar smells to settle them in. We drove 600+ miles to rehome our cat. After not seeing "her" rocking chair for a few months, she settled right in as if nothing had changed. 

Good luck with the move and your cats.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 17, 2020)

Do your cats go outside? Don't let them out alone for a while, until they are familiar with your new yard. Or maybe even consider making them indoor cats. It's much safer for them.

I have used the butter on the paws trick. The cat sits and licks the butter off their paws for a little while and starts to get used to the new place. It doesn't work with all cats. One cat just got annoyed with having dirty paws and smeared it here and there. Do your cats like butter?

Some cats hide for a few hours or days. Be sure to show them where the litter box is.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Oct 18, 2020)

We usually juat keep the cats inside for a couple weeks.  Then let them out when they are ready.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 19, 2020)

give them an empty moving box to jump in/out of.  My girls love this, both go in a larger box, and if a smaller box,  they play Mohammad Ali and box each other over the side of the box.    Not sure who's a winner but it sure keeps them distracted and sometimes they take naps inside.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 20, 2020)

They will adapt faster than you will.  No worries.
I was glad to hear you are not moving across the country.
When we did many many years ago, somehow our cat got lost. Lost on the trip.
You see we had a big moving truck and allowed her to roam freely in the back.  Somehow some way, she got out without us knowing. 
Needless to say we felt pretty darn bad a bout it.  Will never ever take a cat anywhere now without a carrier.
Never!


----------

